# Plate compactor



## pala4058 (Apr 26, 2007)

Live in Mesa AZ. Looking for good value and recommendations for quality plate compactor for use in sub grade compaction for pavers etc.. Any ideas or sources for new or used compactor in my area (or not, but freight will kill me) would be appreciated.


----------



## CaliDesigns (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the Wacker 1550. Been running them 15 + years. The only downside is, sometimes the grow legs and walk away.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you are using it for pavers, you really don't need a big one. I've seen cheap small ones brand new go at the auctions for under $500. You have to look at how much you are going to use it. It prolly isn't worth going out and spending a few grand on a real good one.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We have a Dynapac LF90, this has a water tank on it so we can also use it for asphalt patching.

I ended up buying this from our local Deere dealer, Papé. I searched the internet and by the time I payed shipping for a good name brand unit, the cost would have been almost the same.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*plate compactor*

I also do pavers. I bought the one for$1099.99 from Northern tool.
works great,only goes in 1 direction, though.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Tried a few of them over the years and we like the Mikasa line the best. We have 5 MVC88h. Just a great machine. We'll be cycling out the oldest on this winter and buying another one.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

I use Multiquip Mikasa's too, I have several of there generators too very good quality equipment at good prices.


----------

